# device not recognized after upgrade



## eyebone (Nov 7, 2010)

hello folks,

yesterday i updated the vcs source tree and made an updated to the latest patchlevel for 8.1-Stable. sadly, after booting my geli encrypted device is not recognized. later on, when i get presented the "Manual root filesystem specification" and given the opportunity to specify another device i recognized that only the cdrom is identified, the harddisk is missing.

hopefully somebody has an idea how to track down this issue, thanks alot.
eyebone


----------



## eyebone (Nov 7, 2010)

ok, i could solve the problem with changing the config of the device in the BIOS from compat mode to AHCI, god knows why this was on compat. but i still wonder why this effects now after this update. anybody knows if something crucuial was changed or what i missed?

thanks and best regards


----------

